# A way to make a 42" spiral work rather than 60"?



## SJP415 (May 8, 2018)

Hello - we are adding a second story above our single-car garage. The lot is very tiny and we have a very  tight building envelope due to setbacks and other requirements. The garage and the new space above it will become one living unit for a total of 302sf. We had it designed with a 42" diam. spiral stair, but under the CA Residential Building Code it says a 60" diam. is required for a spiral stair. We're wondering is there any way possible we can have the smaller spiral be allowed, maybe with how/what we call the space the spiral is accessing? The space being added above is just going to be an open loft space for a desk or a bed, etc. No closet up there or bath, etc. The space below (the former garage space) will have a small bath and kitchenette. Any help on how to make this smaller spiral work and/or another solution would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## ADAguy (May 8, 2018)

Use a ships ladder or a pull down stair.


----------



## cda (May 8, 2018)

Can you post a link to where you see the 60 inch

This is not from the calif code::


*R311.7.10Special stairways.*
Spiral stairways and bulkhead enclosure stairways shall comply with the requirements of Section R311.7except as specified in Sections R311.7.10.1 and R311.7.10.2. 

*R311.7.10.1Spiral stairways.*
The clear width at and below the handrails at spiral stairways shall be not less than 26 inches (660 mm) and the walkline radius shall be not greater than 241/2inches (622 mm). Each tread shall have a depth of not less than 63/4 inches (171 mm) at the walkline. Treads shall be identical, and the rise shall be not more than 91/2 inches (241 mm). Headroom shall be not less than 6 feet 6 inches (1982 mm).


----------



## ADAguy (May 8, 2018)

Here again, CA differs from others.


----------



## SJP415 (May 8, 2018)

I was told that that the 26" is just the clear width - after you add the pole and the handrails you need to plan on 5' diam. for clear space...


----------



## SJP415 (May 8, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Use a ships ladder or a pull down stair.


Would that be considered OK as a means of access to the loft space?


----------



## SJP415 (May 8, 2018)

I had heard there may be some exception in the building code that would allow for a deviation in the code if the spiral stair was used to access 200sf or less and did not have a primary bathroom or kitchen...


----------



## cda (May 8, 2018)

See the dimension chart at the bottom



https://www.stairwaysinc.com/resources_design_information.php


----------



## cda (May 8, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Here again, CA differs from others.




Pray Tell


----------

